

Linux code search (with regex support) - nelhage
http://livegrep.com/

======
Fingel
Try: .* fuck.* There are some very angry kernel programmers out there.

~~~
ceph_
It doesn't need .*
[http://livegrep.com/search?q=%5BFf%5Duck%7C+%5BSs%5Dhit%5B%5...](http://livegrep.com/search?q=%5BFf%5Duck%7C+%5BSs%5Dhit%5B%5Er%5D)

~~~
Fingel
Yes but with .* you get the whole line highlighted in bold for easy spotting
:)

